# [OT] Kann mir jemand einen Switch empfehlen

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Switch. Er sollte min. 5 Port haben, 10/100/1000 Unterstützen und max. 300 (Schmerzgrenze 400) kosten. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

----------

## ph03n1x

Machst du Witze? Dafür kriegst du ja fast einen 24 port gigabit switch...

Kauf dir was aus der HP Procurve Serie. Die haben idR lebenslange Garantie. Hatte keine Probleme mit denen bis jetzt.

----------

## LL0rd

Naja, ich muss sagen, dass ich bisher IMMER schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billighardware hatte. Netgear Router, D-Link Switch, D-Link Router, diverse Netzwerkkarten, Netzteile, PDA, Netzwerkkabel ....... u.ä..... i.d.R. waren die Sachen schon am Anfang, bzw. nach wenigen Stunden schrott.

Ich habe grade selbst auch ein Procurve Switch (2524) im Einsatz und war damit bis jetzt auch immer zufrieden. Welchen Procurve Switch würdest du denn nehmen?

----------

## ph03n1x

Tja ne grosse Wahl hast du nicht, bei dem Budget:

Ungemanaged:

2700 sollte etwa deinem Budget entsprechen, wir haben bei meinem Arbeitgeber 5 von denen im Einsatz, bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt

Gemanaged:

2600 hat aber nur 2 Gbit ports, hab ich auch schon verkauft, macht einen soliden Eindruck wie die 2700er

Die Dinger sind aber beide 19" und relativ laut, also nicht für's Wohnzimmer oder so geeignet... für was brauchst du ihn denn?

Und ja, ich geb dir absolut recht mit billigware...

----------

## ank666

VLAN und Trunking wäre noch interessant für mich (zum Spielen und Basteln),

sollte aber in der Preisklasse sowieo der Standard sein.

PS: Mit D-Link Switchen habe ich noch keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht,

ist aber eher auch im Billigbereich unterwegs.

----------

## ph03n1x

Der 2600er müsste das können, ist aber etwas teurer...

http://h20195.www2.hp.com/search/pdf/090017ad81804f75.pdf

----------

## LL0rd

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Dinger sind aber beide 19" und relativ laut, also nicht für's Wohnzimmer oder so geeignet... für was brauchst du ihn denn?
> 
> 

 

Naja, ich wollte das ding für mein Arbeitszimmer haben.... Da laufen grade 3 Rechner, die relativ laut sind... sonnst noch n router und ein anschlusskabel für meinen Schleppi. Derzeit haben nur zwei Rechner davon GBit Karten, es wird sich aber im laufe der Zeit ändern. (Spätestens wenn die anderen Rechner nicht übers WLAN, sondern über Kabel angeschlossen sind.

In der Firma setzen wir leider nur Switches mit LWL Gigabit Modulen ein..... Ich werde mir die Dinger leider nicht für den Office Bereich leisten können.

----------

## longinus

Bei  mir läuft ein billiger D-Link 1000er Switch seit einem 3/4 Jahr zufriedenstellend, von der Übertragungsrate kein Brüller was aber auch an den Treibern für dfe 8169 (Realtek) und D-Link ( Marvel Chipsatz) Karten liegen könnte, allerdings war der unter Windows auch nicht schneller.

Profiequitment ist doch bei der Zuverlässigkeit moderner Billigswitch nicht unbedingt nötig, und falls mal wirklich ein 'fauler Apfel' dabei ist, man bekommt da eh drei (Billige) für Einen (Profi Gerät).

----------

## LL0rd

@longinus

Ich glaub, ich werde doch einen neuen Thread eröffnen mit der Geschichte über Billighardware. Ich weiß nicht, ob es mein Glück ist, oder ob es anderen auch so geht, aber im billigsektor wird nur müll verkauft, egal ob PC Teile, Telefone, Handys, Drucker.......   Bei Autos habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, da ist alles unter 100k Müll.

----------

## misterjack

Das ist Quatsch, im Billigsektor setzen gerne namhafte Hersteller ihre Produkte ab um auch von dem Kuchen etwas zu bekommen, wo der Name nicht mitbezahlt wird.

Btw. habe ich hier einen LinkPro Switch seit über einem Jahr

----------

## Royal

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Autos habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, da ist alles unter 100k Müll.

 

Hehe und du machst dir Gedanken wegen 0,4k?

Also ich bin mit Billigprodukten recht zufrieden. In der Firma läufts wunderbar und mein DLink Router zuhause macht auch keine Probleme. Der letzte ist mir kaputt gegangen, weil er keine Sicherung hat und einen gewischt bekommen hat. Das ist der einzige Nachteil bei Produkten unter 200 Euro.

Royal

----------

## ph03n1x

Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas Glückssache. Hatte schon Glück und Pech.

Ich handhab das einfach so, dass ich bei wichtigen Sachen lieber doppelt so viel Zahl und dafür weiss, dass ich etwas habe worauf ich mich verlassen kann. Bei unwichtigen Sachen kann man's schon mal riskieren...

----------

## LL0rd

hmmmmm.......... ich kann mich nur nicht daran erinnern in den letzten 7 Jahren n Spiegel zerbrochen zu haben........ Wobei das müsste bei mir dann schon n ganzer LKW mit Spiegeln sein.....

----------

## longinus

Das kenne ich, mir geht es seit ich vor einem dreiviertel Jahr etwa mit Gentoo rummache auch oft so, da gibt es dann ein ganz exotisches Problem das bei kaum Jemanden auftaucht, aber da kann ich mir fast sicher sein, bei mir wird es auftauchen  :Sad: 

Vorteil halt man lernt dadurch enorm Viel über das System  :Wink: 

Aber die letzte Installation hat mich da etwas überrascht, von einer älteren RR LiveDVD Stage 3 Installiert (wegen Reiser4) dann gleich auf die neuste Portage upgedated, dann gleich den neusten mm Kernel drauf, schnell den Kernel angepasst, Gnome geholt, emerge -uD World, und dann das System gebootstraped, und es läuft keine Fehlermeldungen Nix, ich weiß nicht was ich richtig gemacht habe  :Wink:  Gut der ati treiber läuft nicht mehr weil ich vor dem emerge world auch noch gleich das x86 Flag in der make.conf gesetzt hatte, aber das kann man glaube ich verkraften  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also mein 5-Port GBSwitch hat ~50  gekostet und ich bekomme immerhin > 50 MB/s drüber. Und das obwohl im Server die GigaBit Karte in nem normalen PCI Slot steckt. Meinermeinung nach lohnt sich das für den Heimbereich nicht.

----------

## LL0rd

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorteil halt man lernt dadurch enorm Viel über das System 
> 
> 

 

Ja, da hab ich wirklich was gelernt: Die Endkunden werden alle nur verarscht. 

Vll. hab ich ja wirklich ne LKW Ladung mit Spiegeln geschrottet. Wenn man sich die Kontinuität anschaut.....

Vor einem Jahr bin ich ausversehen auf eine Ameise draufgetreten. Diese Ameise hätte eigentlich einen Stein wegtragen sollen. Sie konnte es aber nicht tun, weil die tot war. Auf diesem Stein rutscht n Opa aus, der seinem Enkel grade ne SMS schreibt, er schickt die aber an den falschen. Die Person, die die SMS dann bekommt, steht mitten auf der Straße, bleibt da auch stehen um die SMS zu lesen. Deshalb telefoniert die Frau eines LKW Fahrers 2 Min länger aus dem Auto mit Ihrer Freundin. Leider ist nach dem Gespräch der Akku leer und die Frau kann ihren Mann nicht anrufen. Er wird nervös und will schneller nach Hause kommen. Fährt zu dicht auf und baut einen Unfall, LKW Ladung der Spiegel zerstört, 7 Jahre Päch für den Verursacher....

 :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

so oder so ähnlich kanns gewesen sein  :Cool: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also mein 5-Port GBSwitch hat ~50  gekostet und ich bekomme immerhin > 50 MB/s drüber. Und das obwohl im Server die GigaBit Karte in nem normalen PCI Slot steckt. Meinermeinung nach lohnt sich das für den Heimbereich nicht.

 

Das sehe ich auch so. Bei uns in der Bude lohnt es sich nicht mal für die Fileserver. Kein Performanceverlust oder -zuwachs spürbar....

----------

## think4urs11

Aus Performancegründen einen teuer(eren) Switch zu kaufen macht ja auch gar keinen Sinn, die Unterschiede sind absolut zu vernachlässigen. (Jeweils GBit vorausgesetzt)

Der Backplanespeed ist bei allen groß genug um jeden einzelnen Port mit fullspeed anzufahren, jedenfalls im Bereich bis 48 Ports - darüber hinaus wird es interessanter.

Einen 'besseren' Switch kaufe ich mir dann wenn ich ihn z.B. managen möchte oder weil ich Glasfaser-Uplinks brauche oder weil die Firmenrichtlinien nur ein paar wenige Hersteller zulassen oder oder...

Auf einer Cisco kann ich nunmal Sachen einstellen die ein z.B. D-Link mehr vom Hörensagen kennt.

Und gerade im SoHo-Bereich sind andere Dinge wichtiger; passive Kühlung und ein brauchbares Netzteil das nicht größer ist als der ganze Switch beispielsweise.

----------

## Anarcho

Und wenn man dann noch vim SoHo Bereich in den rein privaten Bereich runtergeht sollte es noch weniger Sinn machen. 

Klar das ich kein billig-Switch in einem Bereich mit garantierter Zuverlässigkeit nehme. Aber zuhause? Selbst wenn das Teil mal ausfällt (was ich für äussert unrealistisch halte) ist das kein Beinbruch. Wenn bei nem Provider so ein Teil ausfällt und plötzlich 30 Firmen nicht mehr an ihren Server kommen - tja da sieht die Sache eben anders aus. Aber in so einem Bereich werden wohl kaum 5-Port Switches verbaut.

----------

## LL0rd

Ja, nur leider ist genau das auch mein Problem. Ich arbeite selbst in einem Rechenzentrum. Dort setzen wir auf Qualitätshardware. Für den Heimgebrauch dachte ich mir eigentlich, dass auch ein etwas billigere Hardware reichen würde. 

Vor etwa 3 Jahren habe ich mir einen DrayTek Router+Modem gekauft. Er hat mich damals afaik 450 gekostet. Er ist zwar etwas größer, als ein normaler Router, aber auf dem Tisch macht er sich trotzdem recht gut. Und meine Katze nutzt den Router auch als Wärmeplatte  :Wink:  http://staff.rootix.de/milka.jpg

Als negativbeispiele für Hardware habe ich aber noch mehr zu bieten:

Wireless Router vom (Ramsch) Großhandel (betronic): 

Die Performance war Müll, Reichweite ging eigentlich grade so eben, die Software ließ sich nur mit dem IE konfigurieren. Der Router neigte sehr oft dazu sich einfach so zu verabschieden.

Netgear Router (WGT-624)

Der Router startete nach zwei Tagen ca. alle 10 Minuten neu. Der Austauschrouter von Netgear hatte den gleichen Fehler.

D-Link Router (DI-634M)

Der Router lief eigentlich problemlos, nur war der Empfang nicht so stark wie angenommen. Es kam auch öfters vor, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf 0kb/s runterging und dann aber sofort wieder stieg. Mit diesem Problem habe ich beim Support angerufen. Nach mehreren hin und her Schreiben mit dem Support haben die dann festgestellt, dass der Router defekt ist. Der Austausch sollte so sein, dass ich erstmal einen neuen Router bekomme und den alten dann zurückschicke. ca. 1,5Monate habe ich auf den Austauschrouter gewartet. Nun läuft das W-Lan damit zwar ohne Probleme, aber der erste Netzwerkport des Routers geht nicht.

D-Link Switch (DGS-1005D)

Heute wurde von D-Link die RMA für den Switch freigegeben. Der Switch startet ab und zu neu, bricht die Verbindung zu den Netzwerkports ab und macht solche Späße.

Xilence Netzteil, 550 Watt

Hat bei mir im Büro fast n Brand ausgelöst. In der Nacht wurde ich von meinem Rauchmelder geweckt, das Netzteil war so heiß geworden, dass schon der Staub im Netzteil anfing zu brennen. Und anstatt dass das Netzteil das Merkt und den Strom vll. abschaltet....... Das MB und die CPU war danach auch Schrott. Mal sehen, was die Versicherung macht. 

Deshalb weiß ich im Moment auch nicht, was ich mir kaufen sollte. Mit dem Billigzeugs hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber die guten Sachen haben sehr oft Features, die man nicht braucht, für die man aber noch extra zahlen muss.

----------

## think4urs11

Also mit dem Netgear mußt du wirklich Pech gehabt haben.

Wir haben ~200 von den Routern im Einsatz in Homeoffices, bei Aussendienstlern und und und, sowohl mit wie ohne WLan-Teil - bisher... 1 (ein!) defektes Gerät. Und wir haben da sowohl die silbernen Plastikdinger wie auch die schönen mit dem blauen Metallgehäuse 'im Feld draußen'.

Selbst im RZ stehen bei uns zwei davon - weil zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Cisco frei war - und die tun sauber ihren Dienst.

Bei mir zuhause stehen auch Netgearswitch(es) und einer von Digitus, allerdings nur 100MBit seit x Jahren - null Probleme.

Wie heißt es so schön ... YMMV

Horrorstories gibt es von jedem Hersteller aber solange man nicht direkt NoName vom Grabbeltisch in Rudis Resterampe kauft kann man eigentlich nur wenig falsch machen.

----------

## LL0rd

Ich bin / war auch Netgear Nutzer. Ich hatte einen Netgear Hub, hatte damit eigetnlich auch keine Probleme. Nur jetzt würde ich 100% keine Netgear Hardware mehr kaufen. Vor allem finde ich den Support von Netgear so geil:

```

Bearbeitungsnummer     174xxxx

Problem    Hardware

Status    Open

07/06/2005 13:11:00

Der Router bootet immer wieder neu, egal welche Firmware.  Ich bitte Sie deshalb um einen Tausch von diesem  Router.

12/06/2005 19:43:00

Hallo????? Jemand da????

30/06/2005 12:02:00

Okay, so langsam werde ich sauer....... 23 Tage und immernoch keine Antwort!!!

```

Bis heute habe ich noch keine Antwort auf das Ticket bekommen, sind ja nur 2,5 Monate vergangen. Ich hatte selbst auch einen noname 100MBit Switch, den habe ich jedoch vor einiger Zeit ausgemustert. Ich hab ihn einfach nicht mehr gebraucht. Immer wenn wir eine Lan machen, nehme ich den Switch mit, dafür reicht er noch.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Von D-Link Routern habe ich oft schlechte Geschichten gehört... Weiß allerdings nicht ob da was dran ist...

Ich selber besitze gerade mal einen D-Link-Switch (DES-1016D / Ein 16-Port 100MBit Switch), der jetzt auch schon seit langem (über zwei Jahre, glaube ich) seinen Dienst tut ohne zu "mucken"...

Dann kenne ich im Router- und WLAN Accespoint-Bereich noch Produkte von Ciscos Tochterfirma LinkSys...

Ich habe zwei Router und einen Accespoint von denen eingerichtet...

Laufen ohne Probleme.

----------

## LL0rd

Also ich habe selbst ein großes WLAN mit Cisco Aironet APs eingerichtet, aber da ist man schonwieder im Bereich der teueren Software. Linksys hat ein Kumpel von mir bei einem Kunden eingerichtet, war eigetnlich alles ok, bis auf die Tatsache, dass per WLAN keine Anwahl ausgelöst werden konte. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich von Linksys auch nur gutes gehört habe, vor allem, weil man ohne Probleme Linux auf den Router spielen kann.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

@LLord: Meinst du mit Xilence die XILENCER-Serie? Also ich hab mit denen bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die NTs sind ziemlich billig, allerdings nur vom Preis her, die Verarbeitung finde ich super (temperaturgeregelter Lüfter).

ChrisM

----------

## LL0rd

Nee, das war schon das Xilence Netzteil, war aber doch an 500er.

http://www.olado.de/p/cd08a79c52335802d0997da271385ab6_Netzteil-Xilence-SPS-XP500.html

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, genau die mein ich.

Von denen hab ich zwei hier im Einsatz, funktionieren beide super. Gut, vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück, kann natürlich sein.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## LL0rd

ich sag doch, ich bin immernoch für meine Theorie mit LKW voller Spiegel  :Wink: 

----------

## abciximab

Habe einen 8Port Switch-10/100 für knapp 10Euro gekauft. Funktionierte bis jetzt  immer prima! Könnt Ihr mir Experten mal sagen, was für Probleme so ein Switch machen kann? Ich benutze das Ding, um über das Netz mpegs zu meinem Kiss-Player zu streamen, 3 Clients einen Fileserver zur Verfügung zu stellen und von meinem VDR DVD-Images zu ziehen. Das funktioniert auch parallel alles zusammen, ohne das ich jemals Schwierigkeiten erlebt hätte.

Die Frage ist ganz ernst gemeint - habe mit IT nichts am Hut und bin nur Hobby-Interessierter!  :Smile:  Was kann denn ein 200Euro Switch besser als mein 10Euro Ding.

Netten Gruß!

----------

## ph03n1x

Er ist wahrscheinlich schneller, weil er eine bessere CPU hat. Kann vielleicht Fehler feststellen und trifft Massnahmen, dass nicht gleich das ganze Netz in die Knie geht wegen einer kaputten Karte.

Und meistens sind die Dinger dann managebar, d.h. du kannst richtig viel Zeit investieren und allen krimskrams so konfigurieren wie du glaubst, dass es optimal ist. Ist aber im Heimbereich wohl eher uninteressant. Schau dir mal die Beschreibung zum einen switch an, die ich auf der 1. seite gepostet habe...

----------

## Anarcho

Ich denke die interesantesten Features die so ein Switch haben kann sind zu hause nicht zu gebrauchen:

Managebar und VLans. 

Und die Geschwindigkeit dürfte bei 8Port Switches nicht mal unterschiedlich sein.

----------

## longinus

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Und meine Katze nutzt den Router auch als Wärmeplatte  http://staff.rootix.de/milka.jpg

 

Ist das Tier zufrieden freut sich der Mensch  :Smile: 

Was jetzt kommt ist zwar etwas OFF TOPIC aber ich denke wichtig genug um es zu erwähnen.

Katzen suchen sich oft Orte aus an denen für Menschen schädliche Strahlung existiert, das ist wissenschaftlich belegt, im Gegensatz meiden Hunde solche 'Felder'. Siehe hierzu auch Ruppert Sheldrake.

Hält sich eine Katze bevorzugt in der Nähe eines bestimmten elektronischen Geräts auf könnte das ein Indiz für gesundheitschädliche Strahlung sein (oder einfach für Wärme man weiß es ja Nie  :Smile:  ), so ein Gerät sollte dann vor allem aus den Bereich in dem sich auch Kinder aufhalten entfernt werden.

Zu den Routern, habe seit 2 Jahren einen Netgear FR328S laufen, bisher noch kein einziges Problem, auch die Kleinen Netgears Hub/Switch die ich verwenden, vergißt man schnell, weil die nie Ärger machen.

Bei einem Netgear DG834B hatte ich schon mal Probleme mit der DHCP Findung, was sich aber durch ein Bios Update lösen lies.

----------

## LL0rd

 *longinus wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Und meine Katze nutzt den Router auch als Wärmeplatte  http://staff.rootix.de/milka.jpg 
> 
> Katzen suchen sich oft Orte aus an denen für Menschen schädliche Strahlung existiert, das ist wissenschaftlich belegt, im Gegensatz meiden Hunde solche 'Felder'. Siehe hierzu auch Ruppert Sheldrake.
> 
> Hält sich eine Katze bevorzugt in der Nähe eines bestimmten elektronischen Geräts auf könnte das ein Indiz für gesundheitschädliche Strahlung sein (oder einfach für Wärme man weiß es ja Nie  ), so ein Gerät sollte dann vor allem aus den Bereich in dem sich auch Kinder aufhalten entfernt werden.
> ...

 

hmm..... ist interessant, aber was für Strahlung sollte denn aus einem Router (der vor allem nur mit 5V gefüttert wird) rauskommen? Ich kann das ding wirklich mal ins Labor nehmen, aber ich muss ja schon wissen, was ich suche  :Wink:  Wenn man mich mit nem Geigerzähler neben dem Router sieht, dann vierliere ich meine Laborgenehmigung  :Wink: 

----------

## longinus

Muß ja nicht Gamma Strahlung sein, es gibt so viele Bereiche im Spektrum die noch nicht auf ihre Gesundheitschädigung untersucht wurden, weil diesbezügliche Forschung Heutzutage kaum noch ohne Unterstützung der Industrie möglich ist und die wird wohl einen Teufel tun um sich selbst zu schädigen  :Sad: 

Es gibt so einfache natürliche Messmethoden, z.B. trieben Früher die Bauern ihre Kühe auf den ausgesuchten Baugrund, und dort wo die Kühe Übernacht verweilten wurde gebaut, hört sich Dumm an ist es aber imho nicht.

Der 'mündige' Bürger kauft sich halt ein Handy oder einen WLAN Router und fragt nur nach der effektiven Leistung, aber nicht ob er damit eventuell seine Familienplanung zunichte macht.

----------

## LL0rd

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der 'mündige' Bürger kauft sich halt ein Handy oder einen WLAN Router und fragt nur nach der effektiven Leistung, aber nicht ob er damit eventuell seine Familienplanung zunichte macht.

 

lol, genau daran hab ich auch gedacht, als ich für ein Event APs vorbereitet habe. 4 Cisco Aironet APs mit jeweils zwei Richtfunkantennen in einem 15m² Raum......

----------

